

WhatsApp is not selling to Google - giorgiofontana
http://www.web-target.com/en/open-target/531-whatsapp-is-not-selling-to-google

======
zimpenfish
"the head of development of WhatsApp, Neeraj Arora, has confirmed to
AllThingsD that his company has not started any discussions with Google"

...merely gone along with the ones Google have started?

------
mrjava
I think whatsapp should integrate better with Android first (kinda like
Facebook home). Then it would make sense.

